# A question for other composers:



## Xenakiboy (May 8, 2016)

What is your schedule like? How much do you compose on an average day? And if your a musician too, do you improvise more or do you compose More? Thanks!


----------



## JamieHoldham (May 13, 2016)

As just a composer who cant play any instruments, I usually only do about 2-10 measures on a piece every day or 2, but I have been playing games on PCs / consoles since I was young and it kind of takes away all my time, trying to quit completely hopefully soon so I can compose full time, which would give me significantly more time (which I will need for the massive scale pieces I am creating! .)


----------



## Richannes Wrahms (Jan 6, 2014)

If you are a full time creator it is probably better to have a number of pieces being composed in parallel so that when you fed up with one you can pick up the other.

'Casuals' just do whenever they feel like it and have the time to.


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

Circumstances have made it so that I haven't been able to compose for something like nine months, so my schedule is nonexistent right now. Back when things were simpler I composed every day if I was feeling alright, but during depressive episodes I became quite disgusted with my own music and would have nothing to do with it. Given that such episodes are apt to strike at any time, my actual track record for a given year could be quite spotty, progress could be halted immediately and unexpectedly. I still completed on average four or five substantial works in a year at that sporadic pace, but it isn't exactly an ideal way to work.


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

I write about 1-2 hours per day; almost every day. And some days I work an extra hour or two on cleaning up scores and creating parts as all the music I compose, I hope to have performed by real musicians, so it's got to look straight-forward and logical to trained players.

No, I do not improvise. I see no reason to, but when I was younger I did do some but that's before computer notation existed.


----------



## Alexanbar (May 11, 2016)

I do not play on any instrument (only pick up a new simple melody on a piano), and I work only with computer notation software.


----------

